# [OpenOffice] Ebuild userfriendly?

## _troll_

edited: 10.07.2004, 14:15

Witam!

Zgodnie z mala propozycja, ktora rozpoczela sie w tym watku: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=179057 chcialbym tamten opuscic (zostawiajac go na potrzeby howto) i przeniesc sie tutaj.

Przez najblizszych pare dni bede rozgryzal ebuild'y do OOo, ktore sa w portage. Chce sie takze przyjrzec spec'om z PLD (bardzo je znajomi zachwalali) oraz patch'om debianowskim (nie cierpie tej dystro, ale maja tam wielu dobrych developerow).

Plan mam taki, by:

- wypie*** zaleznosc od zmiennej LANGUAGE i przejsc na LINGUAS (pozwoli to zbudowac wiecej niz jedno wsparcie jezykowe oraz nie naruszy istniejacych ustawien - LINGUAS juz mocno w gentoo funkcjonuje)

- proponuje oprzec ebuild na wersji ximianowskiej OOo - czy ktos wie z jakimi problemami moge sie przy tym zetknac?

- domyslne ikony z zestawu ximian'a z opcja kde'owskich - tak jak to funkcjonuje obecnie

- dodac do PDEPEND ooodi - jesli sa jakies zdania przeciw chetnie poslucham; zrobic to via USE, np. spell (by aye)

- dorobic fontmetrics'y (to jest ponoc b. ladnie w PLD zrobione.... musze zaczaic jak tam to jest robione....)

- na dzien dobry przegladajac spec'a z PLD znalazlem, ze u nich dodawane sa przetlumaczone pliki pomocy; w gentoo tego nie ma - mysle, ze to tez bylby dobry ficzer

- dodac support dla javy via USE (budowanie kopie sie z uzyciem sun'owskiej.... ludzie od OOo wykorzystuja mocno blackdown'a  :Sad:  )

- co sadzicie o zrobieniu dodatkowych ebuildow dla slownikow? Nie mam nic przeciwko ooodi, ale chyba byloby ciekawiej, gdyby:

a) pliki slownikow byly zindeksowane w bazie pakietow jak wszystko inne

b) da to automagiczna instalacje, gdzie wystarczyloby wpisac `emerge....`, bez jakiejkolwiek interakcji ooodi z userem

Jesli ktos ma jakies propozycje, uwagi - piszcie. Jesli ktos zna pokrewne tematy (moze ktos juz cos takiego probowal zrobic?) - niech pisze (a jakzeby inaczej  :Wink:  ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - proponuje oprzec ebuild na wersji ximianowskiej OOo - czy ktos wie z jakimi problemami moge sie przy tym zetknac?

 

Wiazanie tego z paroma pakietami z Gnome'a  :Sad: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Wiazanie tego z paroma pakietami z Gnome'a 

 

To tylko kilka mega wiecej  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Wiazanie tego z paroma pakietami z Gnome'a  
> 
> To tylko kilka mega wiecej 
> 
> 

 

16  :Smile:  Lepsze to niz sciaganie javy dla OOorg, ale java przydaje sie rowniez dla Firefox'a  :Twisted Evil: 

BTW. zupelnie nie rozumiem paru zaleznosci:

```

nelchael@nelchael nelchael$ sudo emerge -pv openoffice-ximian-bin

Password:

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9   662 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/ORBit2-2.10.2  -doc +ssl  634 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.6.1  -doc  1,448 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1   636 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.2  -doc  1,030 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6.1.1  -doc -gnutls -ipv6 -samba +ssl  1,447 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.1.21_rc1  +pam -slp +ssl  3,744 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.1.6   178 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0  -doc  303 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.6.1.1  -doc  508 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.34  +alsa -ipv6 +tcpd  310 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1  -doc  1,067 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.6.1  -doc  858 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.2.1   317 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1  -doc +jpeg  1,469 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.18   461 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3   258 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/linc-1.0.3  -doc +ssl  238 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.1.52  -gnome -kde  68,812 kB 

Total size of downloads: 84,389 kB

nelchael@nelchael nelchael$ 

```

indent?? esound?? reszte jakos mozna jeszcze zrozumiec, ale te dwa mnie rozwalaja.

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> indent?? esound?? reszte jakos mozna jeszcze zrozumiec, ale te dwa mnie rozwalaja.

 

W ebuildzie do OOo tego nie ma. Sam OOo tego nie potrzebuje - zapewne, ktorys z pakietow potrzebnych OOo chce to pociagnac jako swoje zaleznosci.

PS. Moze masz ustawiona USE="esound"? Albo ktorys z pakietow ma to na sztywno...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. Moze masz ustawiona USE="esound"? Albo ktorys z pakietow ma to na sztywno...

 

```

nelchael@nelchael nelchael$ cat /etc/make.conf | grep ^USE

USE="X -gtk -gnome -kde -qt gtk2 dvd -svga -cups -arts -esd mmx sse alsa -oggvorbis mad -mikmod -gif xvid -encode -pdflib postgres -perl -spell apache2 -java"

```

Ktorys z tych pakietow wymaga.... tylko po cholere?!?! dlatego wole OOorg w wersji nie-ximianowej  :Smile: 

PS. to samo z cups - wyrazie w USE mam, ze go nie chce, mimo to jest w zaleznosciach.

PS2. nie mam drukarki  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _troll_

Do zbudowania OOo wymagany jest virtual/lpr - niestety _jest_ wymagany. U ciebie wybiera cups'a. A czy ktos w ogole probowal sie z tym bawic na lprng? Poszlo to komus??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Do zbudowania OOo wymagany jest virtual/lpr - niestety _jest_ wymagany. U ciebie wybiera cups'a. A czy ktos w ogole probowal sie z tym bawic na lprng? Poszlo to komus??
> 
> 

 

Ja mowie juz o openoffice-ximian-bin - tez wymaga cups'a

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Do zbudowania OOo wymagany jest virtual/lpr - niestety _jest_ wymagany. U ciebie wybiera cups'a. A czy ktos w ogole probowal sie z tym bawic na lprng? Poszlo to komus?? 
> 
> Ja mowie juz o openoffice-ximian-bin - tez wymaga cups'a

 

Gdybam, ale on moze ma zlinkowane jakies biblioteki...? Ktos moglby to sprawdzic? Bo jak nie - to faktycznie mozna zglosic na bugs, ze nadmiarowo to jest.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   
> 
> Ja mowie juz o openoffice-ximian-bin - tez wymaga cups'a 
> 
> Gdybam, ale on moze ma zlinkowane jakies biblioteki...? Ktos moglby to sprawdzic? Bo jak nie - to faktycznie mozna zglosic na bugs, ze nadmiarowo to jest.
> ...

 

```

nelchael@nelchael nelchael$ cd /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/

nelchael@nelchael program$ ldd soffice.bin 

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libvcl645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libvcl645li.so (0x40014000)

        libsvl645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libsvl645li.so (0x4031e000)

        libsvt645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libsvt645li.so (0x4044a000)

        libutl645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libutl645li.so (0x40894000)

        libtl645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libtl645li.so (0x4091e000)

        libcomphelp3gcc3.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libcomphelp3gcc3.so (0x409db000)

        libucbhelper2gcc3.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libucbhelper2gcc3.so (0x40a8e000)

        libvos3gcc3.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libvos3gcc3.so (0x40b15000)

        libcppuhelpergcc3.so.3 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libcppuhelpergcc3.so.3 (0x40b3e000)

        libcppu.so.3 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libcppu.so.3 (0x40b89000)

        libsal.so.3 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libsal.so.3 (0x40bad000)

        libtk645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libtk645li.so (0x40d65000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x41020000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libSM.so.6 (0x4102e000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libICE.so.6 (0x41037000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x4104d000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x41110000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x41113000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x41164000)

        libstlport_gcc.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libstlport_gcc.so (0x41185000)

        libstdc++.so.5 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libstdc++.so.5 (0x41245000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x412b0000)

        libpsp645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libpsp645li.so (0x413b8000)

        libsot645li.so => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libsot645li.so (0x4147d000)

        libicuuc.so.22 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libicuuc.so.22 (0x414c9000)

        libicule.so.22 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libicule.so.22 (0x4155e000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0x41582000)

        libsalhelpergcc3.so.3 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libsalhelpergcc3.so.3 (0x415ea000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 => /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x40000000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x415ee000)

        libjvmaccessgcc3.so.3 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libjvmaccessgcc3.so.3 (0x415f6000)

        libicudata.so.22 => /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libicudata.so.22 (0x41606000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x41e28000)

nelchael@nelchael program$ 

```

Zwykly OOorg (instalowany z -bin) wymaga libjvmaccessgcc3.so.3, co wymaga Javy  :Smile:  Dla wersji -ximian nie mam jak sprawdzic jako, ze nie posiadam  :Cool:  Polecam go rowniez ldd potraktowac  :Smile: 

----------

## mkay

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - wypie*** zaleznosc od zmiennej LANGUAGE i przejsc na LINGUAS (pozwoli to zbudowac wiecej niz jedno wsparcie jezykowe oraz nie naruszy istniejacych ustawien - LINGUAS juz mocno w gentoo funkcjonuje)
> 
> 

 

hmm - a czy jest to w OO mozliwe?

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - dodac do PDEPEND ooodi - jesli sa jakies zdania przeciw chetnie poslucham
> 
> 

 

oprzyj to o jakas flage. np 'spell'

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jesli ktos ma jakies propozycje, uwagi - piszcie. Jesli ktos zna pokrewne tematy (moze ktos juz cos takiego probowal zrobic?) - niech pisze (a jakzeby inaczej  ).
> 
> 

 

tzn ja mam jedno pytanie: co ty wlasciwie probujesz zrobic?;> chodzi o ulepszenie istniejacych ebuildow? ale jesli tak, to czemu tylko ximiana?

----------

## _troll_

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> - wypie*** zaleznosc od zmiennej LANGUAGE i przejsc na LINGUAS (pozwoli to zbudowac wiecej niz jedno wsparcie jezykowe oraz nie naruszy istniejacych ustawien - LINGUAS juz mocno w gentoo funkcjonuje) 
> 
> hmm - a czy jest to w OO mozliwe?

 

Wszystko sie da - wystarczy chciec  :Wink: 

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> - dodac do PDEPEND ooodi - jesli sa jakies zdania przeciw chetnie poslucham 
> 
> oprzyj to o jakas flage. np 'spell'

 

Good idea! Nie kazdy musi to przeciez chciec miec.

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> Jesli ktos ma jakies propozycje, uwagi - piszcie. Jesli ktos zna pokrewne tematy (moze ktos juz cos takiego probowal zrobic?) - niech pisze (a jakzeby inaczej  ). 
> 
> tzn ja mam jedno pytanie: co ty wlasciwie probujesz zrobic?;> chodzi o ulepszenie istniejacych ebuildow? ale jesli tak, to czemu tylko ximiana?

 

Nie chce poprawiac istniejacych ebuildow. Nie chce wymyslac kilku wersji ebuildow dla roznych OOo.

UPDATE

 *Quote:*   

> Nie chce poprawiac istniejacych ebuildow.

 To zabrzmialo tak, ze chce je tworzyc od zera. Nie - oczywiscie wykorzystam to co jest w tej chwili - w wielu miejscach jest to prawidlowe i dziala. To co mi sie podoba i/lub co ktos uzna, ze warto dodac - umieszcze. Nie ma sensu wymyslac kola od poczatku (przynajmniej takie jest moje zdanie). Ale chce to wszystko umieszczac w jednym - a nie robic kilka, o czym juz pisalem nizej. Bedzie to dalekie od istniejacych ebuildow, dlatego watpie by weszlo to do portage... Ale - pozyjemy, zobaczymy  :Wink: 

..koniec apdejta..

Co chce osiagnac - to prosty w instalacji i obsludze, alternatywny do istniejacego w portage, mechanizm instalacji OOo. Nie widze sensu dla kilku roznych wersji OOo. Chce jeden prosty w obsludze ebuild, ktory zrobi za mnie wszystko - zainstaluje OOo, dorobi fontmetricsy itd. I najwazniejsze - chce zeby dobrze dzialal i dobrze wygladal!!

Na forum jest mnostwo opisow co zrobic zeby OOo byl ladny, funkcjonalny itp. - PO CO???? Przeciez to sie DA ZROBIC w procesie instalacji!

Jak jest w drugim watku - to jest dziwny pomysl. Ale jesli nie dla innych - to dla mnie bedzie to przynajmniej uzyteczne (ale jak juz widze sa i inni chetni  :Wink:  ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## argasek

Pomysł popieram w całej rozciągłości. Głosuję jednak za tym, aby support dla Gnome był opcjonalny; rozumiem jednak że z gałęzią Ximiana to niemożliwe?

----------

## _troll_

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Pomysł popieram w całej rozciągłości. Głosuję jednak za tym, aby support dla Gnome był opcjonalny; rozumiem jednak że z gałęzią Ximiana to niemożliwe?

 

Nie mam absolutnie zadnej bieglosci w budowaniu OOo - ucze sie wlasnie  :Wink:  ale na ile udalo mi sie juz zobaczyc, to support ten moze byc opcjonalny o ile stosujemy ikonki z kde - przy czym wowczas opiermy sie o kde i qt...

Dla mnie brzmi to na razie po prostu sadystycznie wesolo, ze ikonki moga wplywac na zaleznosci.... ale..... to jest OOo - jeszcze go do konca nie rozumiem  :Wink:  .

Ze tak wygladaja zaleznosci - mozecie podejrzec w ebuildzie do ximian'owskiego OOo.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> ale na ile udalo mi sie juz zobaczyc, to support ten moze byc opcjonalny o ile stosujemy ikonki z kde - przy czym wowczas opiermy sie o kde i qt...
> 
> Dla mnie brzmi to na razie po prostu sadystycznie wesolo, ze ikonki moga wplywac na zaleznosci.... ale..... to jest OOo - jeszcze go do konca nie rozumiem  .
> 
> 

 

Dzizas..... ikonki.... to jeden pakiet gnome-icon-theme, wiec w przypadku Gnome'a (teoretycznie sprawa wyglada prosciej) w przypadku KDE: kdeartwork  :Sad: 

----------

## mkay

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *aye wrote:*    *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> (pozwoli to zbudowac wiecej niz jedno wsparcie jezykowe oraz nie naruszy istniejacych ustawien - LINGUAS juz mocno w gentoo funkcjonuje) 
> 
> hmm - a czy jest to w OO mozliwe? 
> ...

 

to ja poprosze glibc bez zbednych lokali;>

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ale chce to wszystko umieszczac w jednym - a nie robic kilka
> 
> 

 

czyli jeden ebuild z (powiedzmy) "ximian binary" w IUSE?

----------

## _troll_

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Wszystko sie da - wystarczy chciec  
> 
> to ja poprosze glibc bez zbednych lokali;>

 

na OOo porywac sie jak z motyka na slonce. O glibc'u nawet nie myslec  :Wink: 

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*    Ale chce to wszystko umieszczac w jednym - a nie robic kilka 
> 
> czyli jeden ebuild z (powiedzmy) "ximian binary" w IUSE?

 

Okej - zbyt doslownie  :Wink:  Binarki odstawilem sobie w ogole - jedynie wersja do kompilacji. (Binarki do polskich OOo z ux.pl ktos robi i umieszcza na genoo.pl)

Ja chce (to opinia subiektywna) _jedna_ wersje OOo. Rzadko jaka dystro ma u siebie wiecej niz jednego openoffice'a. W gentoo mamy duza mozliwosc wyboru - to fajnie. Ale czy nie jest ona zbyt duza? Prace rozwartswiaja sie na te wiele wersji...

Takze krotko - nie. Jedne zrodla. A pomysly zewszad - dobre i zle. Pobawimy sie i zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *aye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> to ja poprosze glibc bez zbednych lokali;>
> 
> 

 

localepurge  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *aye wrote:*   to ja poprosze glibc bez zbednych lokali;>
> 
>  localepurge 

 

nice  :Smile:  thx!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*    *aye wrote:*   to ja poprosze glibc bez zbednych lokali;>
> 
>  localepurge  
> 
> nice  thx!
> ...

 

Ja usuwam wszystkie oprocz POSIX, C i en  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Ja chce (to opinia subiektywna) _jedna_ wersje OOo. Rzadko jaka dystro ma u siebie wiecej niz jednego openoffice'a. W gentoo mamy duza mozliwosc wyboru - to fajnie. Ale czy nie jest ona zbyt duza? Prace rozwartswiaja sie na te wiele wersji...
> 
> Takze krotko - nie. Jedne zrodla. A pomysly zewszad - dobre i zle. Pobawimy sie i zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie 
> 
> 

 

Gentoo ma tą przewagę, ze wersje OOo sobie wybierzesz jaką chcesz - Ximian, zwykłą, czy gotową -bin więc wg mnie to bardzo dobrze.

To co chcesz zrobic to jak dla mnie będzie szło w kierunku stworzenia nowego OOo v. Troll ;P[a co? nie może być?] (na ile się mylę bedzie mozna stwierdzić po jakimś czasie dopiero)

Dodasz patche debianowskie potem pewnie jeszcze kilka innych(znajac zycie znajda się) - no jak dla mnie będzie to już zalatywało nową wersją (mniej więcej jak te polskie kompilowane przez ux.pl - z tego co wiem oni budując swoje wersje dodają trochę patchy)

Więc jak dla mnie pomysł niezły - krótko mówiąc jestem za.

----------

## ryszardzonk

Cześć. Właczyłbym się wcześniej do dydskusji, lecz miałem problemy z łączeniem się do forums.gentoo.org (i tylko tu   :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Zaowocowało to jednak paroma dniami na bugzilli.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55187

ten wątek jest dość obiecującym jeśli chodzi o prace nad nowym ebuildem do OOo. Skupia on ludzi, którzy poprawili ebuilda dla innych języków niż angielski, gdyż "help" był dalej instalowany po angielsku. Polskiego oczywiście nie ma, ale cóż na stronie OOO też go brak, więc raczej nie mogli go dodać do ebuilda. Nawet chłopaki z Ux.pl nie mają tego w swojej wersji... (wiem przepisanie tego na Polski to ogrom pracy,ale może ktoś się kiedyś za to weźmie).  :Wink: 

W każdym bądź razie  wywiązałem w tym wątku na bugzilli dyskusje na temat rozbudowy ebuilda o instalacje w kilku językach. Odpowiedź ich brzmiała następująco: "Jest to niemożliwe z OO 1.1.x, prawdopodobnie będzie dopiero w 2.x..." Czy jest to prawda? Jak ktoś wie inaczej to niech da znać bezpośrednio tam, lub tu to napewno im przytocze argument w tej sprawie.

Odnośnie przepisywania tego na LINGUAS to jest na ten temat kilka zgłoszeń w bugzilli (w tym ten przeze mnie przedstawiony) i chyba można by z nimi jakoś współpracować.

 :Idea: 

----------

## _troll_

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55187
> 
> ten wątek jest dość obiecującym jeśli chodzi o prace nad nowym ebuildem do OOo. Skupia on ludzi, którzy poprawili ebuilda dla innych języków niż angielski, gdyż "help" był dalej instalowany po angielsku.

 

nice - thx. Ebuild jest tez uchwytny pod innym bug'iem (udalo mi sie do niego dogrzebac  :Wink:  ).

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> W każdym bądź razie  wywiązałem w tym wątku na bugzilli dyskusje na temat rozbudowy ebuilda o instalacje w kilku językach. Odpowiedź ich brzmiała następująco: "Jest to niemożliwe z OO 1.1.x, prawdopodobnie będzie dopiero w 2.x..." Czy jest to prawda? Jak ktoś wie inaczej to niech da znać bezpośrednio tam, lub tu to napewno im przytocze argument w tej sprawie.

 

Mowiac szczerze to sam chetnie sie dowiem.... W innych dystro jakos to zalatwili..... Wierze, ze u nas tez sie da!

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> Odnośnie przepisywania tego na LINGUAS to jest na ten temat kilka zgłoszeń w bugzilli (w tym ten przeze mnie przedstawiony) i chyba można by z nimi jakoś współpracować.

 

Jeszcze kilka rzeczy musze doprawcowac, ale generalnie wyglada, ze udalo mi sie juz podmienic LANGUAGE na LINGUAS. Dzisiaj bede troche zajety, ale moze wieczorem dam rade to uzupelnic to bylby pierwszy test... U mnie to sie bedzie kompilowac z 4-5h. Jesli pojdzie okej - wystawie do testow dla innych.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mkay

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  W gentoo mamy duza mozliwosc wyboru - to fajnie. Ale czy nie jest ona zbyt duza? Prace rozwartswiaja sie na te wiele wersji...
> 
> 

 

wiele = 2?;>

----------

## _troll_

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
>  W gentoo mamy duza mozliwosc wyboru - to fajnie. Ale czy nie jest ona zbyt duza? Prace rozwartswiaja sie na te wiele wersji...
> 
>  
> ...

 

2 zwykle + 2 binarne = 4; z binarkami jest latwiej - okej, ale je tez trzeba zrobic.

PS. Binarki uwazam za bardzo przydatne!

PPS. Za mozliwosc wyboru pokochalem gentoo  :Smile: ))

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mkay

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *aye wrote:*   
> 
> to ja poprosze glibc bez zbednych lokali;>
> 
>  
> ...

 

to nie zwroci czasu straconego na kompilacji;>

----------

## nelchael

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*    *aye wrote:*   
> 
> to ja poprosze glibc bez zbednych lokali;>
> 
>  
> ...

 

wiem, ale o ile wiecej miejsca  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Ja mam taka wizje co do ebuilda, by miec wybor miedzy wersja ximian a zwykla oraz by byla mozliwa integracja z srodowiskiem KDE przez NWF http://kde.openoffice.org/nwf (oczywiscie jezeli np w USE bylaby flaga: "kde") do tego przydalby sie natywny iconset dla KDE  :Smile: 

W wyniku mielibysmy jeden ebuild do OOo, ktory dawalby nam wybor miedzy wersja ximian, normal, kde + iconsety odpowiednie dla kazdego srodowiska  :Smile: 

Co Wy na to ?

P.S. W przypadku braku chetnych podejme sie zrobienia w ebuildzie obslugi NWF  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Ja mam taka wizje co do ebuilda, by miec wybor miedzy wersja ximian a zwykla

 

Nalezaloby wowczas zrobic oddzielne patchowanie, sciaganie zrodel wzgledem wersji.... Osoboscie jestem przeciwny. Ebuild do OOo w obecnej postaci jest zagmatwany. Po czyms takim, gdzie wszedzie beda if'y.... nieeeeeee. Chcialem prosty ebuild - jak napisalem na poczatku. User-friendly. OOo to narzedzie - ma dzialac dla mnie, a nie my dla niego... Takie jest moje zdanie. Ktos cos doda?

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> oraz by byla mozliwa integracja z srodowiskiem KDE przez NWF http://kde.openoffice.org/nwf (oczywiscie jezeli np w USE bylaby flaga: "kde") do tego przydalby sie natywny iconset dla KDE 

 

Okej - jesli ma przyniesc to dodatkowa funkcjonalnosc jestem za!

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> W wyniku mielibysmy jeden ebuild do OOo, ktory dawalby nam wybor miedzy wersja ximian, normal, kde + iconsety odpowiednie dla kazdego srodowiska 
> 
> Co Wy na to ?

 

j. w.  :Smile: 

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> P.S. W przypadku braku chetnych podejme sie zrobienia w ebuildzie obslugi NWF 

 

Okej. Nice  :Smile: ))

Aktualnie doszedlem do przerobienia wszystkiego na LINGUASa oraz wyboru jezykow w taki sposob, by mozliwe bylo budowanie z wiecej niz jednymi locale'ami. Dodalem takze pliki pomocy.

Co myslicie o przymusowym budowaniu z jezykiem angielskim ZAWSZE? Jest to juz robione w ten sposob w mandarynce. Dla nas (Polakow) akurat jak sie zbuduje pomoc ang to lepsza niz zadna... Nie jestem pewien ile to zajmuje...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## OBenY

Np ja nie mam nic przeciwko budowaniu wersji angiellskiej, ale przyznam sie szczerze, ze z pomiocy OOo nie zdazylo mi sie korzystac  :Razz:  W wyniku czego doradzalbym kolejna flage USE w stylu "help", czy cokolwiek  :Smile: 

Jak przerobisz ebuilda tak by LINGUAS dzialal sprawnie oraz bedzie to dzialalo w miare poprawnie to postaram sie dopisac obsluge NWF, ale dla KDE only. 

NWF daje to, ze interfejs OOo jest rysowany przez toolkit albo QT (dla KDE) albo Gtk2 (dla innych). Mnie sie osobiscie to podoba, pytanie tylko jak ciezko jest to nalozyc na OOo ... poczytam dzis cosik na ten temat.

----------

## nelchael

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> NWF daje to, ze interfejs OOo jest rysowany przez toolkit albo QT (dla KDE) albo Gtk2 (dla innych). Mnie sie osobiscie to podoba, pytanie tylko jak ciezko jest to nalozyc na OOo ... poczytam dzis cosik na ten temat.

 

Jesli byloby rowniez dla GTK2 to popieram w 100%  :Smile: 

----------

## mkay

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  Jesli byloby rowniez dla GTK2 to popieram w 100% 

 

a czy czasem gtk2 nie dodaje ximian?;>

----------

## nelchael

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*    Jesli byloby rowniez dla GTK2 to popieram w 100%  
> 
> a czy czasem gtk2 nie dodaje ximian?;>

 

Plus tony innego smieciwa   :Confused: 

----------

## _troll_

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*    Jesli byloby rowniez dla GTK2 to popieram w 100%  a czy czasem gtk2 nie dodaje ximian?;>

 

Nie mam pewnosci - ale wydaje mi sie, ze wlasnie wraz z ximianowska wersja idzie wsparcie dla gtk2.... nie mam pewnosci.... Dzisiaj wieczorem zdobede jej wiecej  :Wink: 

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Plus tony innego smieciwa  

 

Wiekszosc z tego co robi ximian finalnie laduje w nowych wersjach oficjalnego OOo - stad moje zainteresowanie zeby oprzec ebuild na tej wlasnie wersji (ZTCW jest to prawie zawsze najbardziej aktualna wersja  :Smile:  ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   "]Plus tony innego smieciwa   
> 
> Wiekszosc z tego co robi ximian finalnie laduje w nowych wersjach oficjalnego OOo - stad moje zainteresowanie zeby oprzec ebuild na tej wlasnie wersji (ZTCW jest to prawie zawsze najbardziej aktualna wersja  ).
> 
> 

 

Chodzi mi np. o zaleznosci od gnome-..-cups itp.

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *troll wrote:*   Wiekszosc z tego co robi ximian finalnie laduje w nowych wersjach oficjalnego OOo - stad moje zainteresowanie zeby oprzec ebuild na tej wlasnie wersji (ZTCW jest to prawie zawsze najbardziej aktualna wersja  ).
> 
>  Chodzi mi np. o zaleznosci od gnome-..-cups itp.

 

Hihihi. Zibaczymy... Dzisiaj wieczorem bede sprawdzal jak wyglada sprawa zaleznosci w gentoo i jak w innych dystro - moze da sie cos obciac. Ale jedyne _pewne_ sprawdzenie to kompilacja, a nie chcialbym po 3 h dowiedziec sie, ze jednak jakiejs pierdoly brakuje  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Niestety prace sie przeciagna troche. Padl mi dysk na serwerze (polecialo wiekszosc konfigow do tego............ K***A!).

Serwer niestety ma tutaj bezwzgledne pierwszenstwo  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

no to pozostaje cierpliwie poczekac , ten watek i mnie zachecil do przyszlego zmergowania OO, bo jak do tej pory , w sprawach "takowych" zawsze musialem odpalac....winde hehe  :Wink:  , czekam cierpliwie z niecierpliwoscia  :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> ...by byla mozliwa integracja z srodowiskiem KDE przez NWF http://kde.openoffice.org/nwf (oczywiscie jezeli np w USE bylaby flaga: "kde") do tego przydalby sie natywny iconset dla KDE ...

 

Dobra - wygalda jak dla mnie, ze obie te rzeczy (wybor widget'a oraz - to napewno - ikonek) sa juz w starym ebuildzie do ximianowskiego OOo.

Jednej rzeczy jednak nie rozumiem - styl budowanego widgeta ustalany jest na podstawie wyboru ikonek. Dziwne to dla mnie - powinien byc wiekszy wybor, a my mamy tylko styl kde oraz gtk, w ogole bez original na tez przykład; to raz. A dwa - podejrzalem spec z PLD - tam budowane sa _wszystkie_ style widget'ow, a user moze sobie wybrac.

Budowac jeden styl widget'ow / wszystkie; jak sensownie je wybrac? Co o tym myslicie? Dla mnie wybor stylu na podstawie wyboru ikonek jest watpliwy.....

Jesli sie gdzies pomylilem - prosze 'bieglych' od OOo o jakis komentarz.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Budowac jeden styl widget'ow / wszystkie; jak sensownie je wybrac? Co o tym myslicie?

 

Flaga USE dla kazdego? (z jakims prefiksem, np. wg_ (widget style))

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> Budowac jeden styl widget'ow / wszystkie; jak sensownie je wybrac? Co o tym myslicie? Flaga USE dla kazdego? (z jakims prefiksem, np. wg_ (widget style))

 

No wlasnie nie mam juz do tego przekonania - kolejna USE uzalezniajaca dalsze budowanie...

W kazdym razie tlumaczy to czemu ikonki wybieraja zleznosci - tak naprawde chodzi o wybor widget'a. (jedna tajemnica sie w koncu wyjasnila  :Wink:  ).

Mysle, ze moznaby to zrobic przez te USE, ktore proponujesz (tak byloby 'oczywiscie' jak sie w gentoo robi  :Wink:  ). Dopisze zaraz do glownego posta.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ryszardzonk

szkoda, że dyskusja trochę na temat nowego ebuilda przycichła. Tu jest jednak kolejny aspekt sprawy do przeanalizowania z globalu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=199232

Chodzi w nim o upiększenie OO, międzyinnymi o patche z Fedory. Podane to tego są nawet skrypty  :Smile: . Napewno to krok naprzód  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _troll_

Witam po przerwie!  :Smile: 

Udalo mi sie:

- doprowadzic do kompilacji z LINGUASem w miejsce LANGUAGE

- dodac opcjonalne wsparcie dla javy via USE (testowane tylko z blackdown'em 1.4.1 - podobno sunowska 1.4.2 sie gryzie)

- dodac kompilacje dla kilku jezykow w miejsce pojedynczego

Niestety teraz mam juz klopot z isntalacja. Podejrzalem jak to robia ludzie z PLD i Mandarynki (zakladam, ze w fedorze bedzie identycznie) i juz w wiekszosci rozumiem co robia "nasi" ludzie.

Patent jest taki, ze przy kompilacji tworzone sa wersje isntalacyjne dla kazdego z jezykow (z osobna!). W czasie gdy nasi ludzie tak instaluja OOo (przez odpalenie ./setup'a) w pozostalych dystro wszystko jest kopiowane na zywca. Nie mam na razie sily nad tym pracowac (bawie sie z OOo juz tydzien - musze go na chwile zostawic  :Wink:  ).

Niestety tak to trzeba bedzie zrobic - zebrac wszystkie pliki (konfiguracyjne, biblioteki, etc.) i upakowac _recznie_. Nie bedzie to najladniejsze, ale powinno zadzialac!  :Wink: 

Jesli sa chetni do pomocy, przy tej czesci (ktora bedzie najgorsza, najnudniejsza i najmniej ciekawa...) - to prosze o kontakt.

JID: troll@chrome.pl

mail: p_maciag@wp.pl

!! Ebuild nie jest ukonczony! Nie da sie na razie na nim pracowac!  :Sad:  Mozna o nim myslec jako o develu... !!

Czesc rzeczy mam caly czas w todo - gdy w koncu uda sie to zrobic, by dzialalo jak trzeba, zaczne dopieszczac ebuild.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

